
How to Keep Capitalism and Democracy Working for Us All - cryptoz
https://medium.com/@alexander.mucalov/a-new-angle-to-activate-our-better-angels-594fa72f4545
======
cryptoz
This is a well-thought-out and super interesting piece about "why global
problems keep getting worse, and how to fix this". The author discussed the
large-scale relationships of public and private organizations in a way I
haven't seen before. And makes really solid arguments explaining why we are in
the spot we find ourselves today.

It's a 45-min read but _well_ worth it IMO.

